

One Rumpus, One Book - absconditus
http://therumpus.net/2010/05/one-rumpus-one-book/

======
absconditus
"Here’s how it’s going to work. You pay $25 a month and every month you get a
book in the mail that hasn’t been released yet. You’re invited to a moderated
online discussion with the author at the end of the month which we’ll edit and
run on The Rumpus as a feature article. You can also write a review of the
book and we’ll run the best written review on the website. You don’t have to
participate in the discussion or review the book, you could just subscribe to
receive a new, unpublished book every month."

